# Scratch Built Helltalon WIP



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

I posted this before butcantseem to find it now, so I'm reposting. The first three pictures are of a paper mock upI did to test the template. The following pictures are of the additional steps I took. The plastic card for the fusalage broke where I scored it soI just glued it to the paper template that I used to make it.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is more of what I have done.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

looks very impressive. Fine work. Do you have the bits handy for the weapons or are you scratch biuilding them yourself?
Reptastic


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Cut up a bunch of bits for the weapon and modified them, just waiting till the end to mount it. I'll be starting painting here soon I'm just finishing some of the details. I should have more pics up soon.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks very good! Clean work, would love to see it painted. +rep


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful work  Reptastic indeed


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

The first time I posted this I intended it to be tutorial, but it didn't turn out that way. I plan on doing a Hellblade next, and eventually a Harbinger,once I figure out the scale.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

*New pics*

Here is some more of what I got done.


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

This looks to be a fantastic project +rep


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks, still got to work on some more of the details and a stand. I got some chaos icons I'm going to put on it.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Here it is at long last, 90% finished. All I got to do now is finishing up some of the detail work. But It only took me almost two years. Next up I'm already working on a Helltalon. I'll be Starting a new thread for that one.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

EPIC!!! + rep...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The overall conversion/scratchbuild is pretty well done. Couple area that probably could have been touched up or details added to spice it up a bit but nothing huge. Now I am going to talk about the paint. 

1st Only primer after you have finished everything, makes your life hard trying to glue to primer.

2nd Only primer when it is dry and shake well. I am guessing the rough texture is from the primer, you might have to spray a bit closer to the model as well.

3rd Thin your paints out. You can tell when paint is thick after it dries. Several thin coats are much better then 1 thick coat.

4th Invest in some fine (2000 grit) sandpaper, it can help smooth rough primer, remove small hairs in paint, and allow you to go over an area again with thinner coats to help smooth things out. Sandpaper is one of my most used tools in my kit.

Looking forward to seeing this done and your next project.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks, for the rep and tips. Like I said still not done. I've got some more detail work I want to do. Next project log should be up soon. I had some difficulties up loading it, guess there was a glitch in the matrix.


----------

